# Milan: incontro Berlusconi Singer a Londra.



## admin (21 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.

*Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.

Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan*


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e di tematiche extra sportive.


----------



## varvez (21 Dicembre 2018)

Beh, è normale che i proprietari del Milan si parlino no?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



Strano. Gli esperti dei cinefake mi avevano detto che volo troppo di fantasia.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Dicembre 2018)

In verità Silvio è andato per caldeggiare il nome di Brocchi per la panchina rossonera dopo che salterà Gatuso.


----------



## Heaven (21 Dicembre 2018)

Summit per il mercato invernale?
Zio Silvio portaci Savic


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



chi l'avrebbe mai detto, poffarbacco


----------



## Konrad (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



Trattativa-lampo per Montolivo


----------



## alcyppa (21 Dicembre 2018)

Scioccante


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2018)

A pensare male...


----------



## Ninni21 (21 Dicembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Beh, è normale che i proprietari del Milan si parlino no?



ahahah, ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Beh, è normale che i proprietari del Milan si parlino no?



E basta scherzare su queste cose,il presidente è uno solo...Singer è di facciata.


----------



## Manue (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



Sponsorizzazione Mediaset per l'anno nuovo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



Muahahahahah!

Volevo scrivere qualcosa a riguardo ieri, dopo le parole di Scaroni... poi mi sono vergognato dei miei lugubri pensieri. Tuttavia, trattandosi del Berlusca, non bisogna mai biasimare i propri cattivi pensieri.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Finché ci saranno di mezzo quelli a cui si aprirono le acque del mar Rosso, io non sarò mai tranquillo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



*Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.

Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*


----------



## Giangy (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



Deprimente. Il nano farà parlare di sé fino all'ultimo giorno della sua vita.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



Un tempo scrivevamo "Interista diventi pazzo"

oggi è "Milanista diventi pazzo!"......


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



2 esperti dei processi, come dei fallimenti, Argentina, Italia (quasi) o Milan (quasi) cambia poco


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



Sono le solite boutades, mi sorprendo che qualcuno ancora ci stia dietro


----------



## Black (21 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono le solite boutades, mi sorprendo che qualcuno ancora ci stia dietro



sarà così fino a che Silvio vive, e forse anche oltre.... chi non crede in questa ipotesi si deve rassegnare. Gli altri invece si faranno delle risatine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



Io in realtà rimago sorpreso di come ancora oggi ci sia qualcuno che NON creda a notizie come questa...


----------



## AllanX (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.



Stanno trattando!
L'amore del Presidente alla fine ha prevalso e, stanco di vedere il Suo amato Milan in cattive acque, ha deciso di fare un ultimo grande sacrificio rilevando il Milan da Elliot per riportarlo ancora una volta sul tetto del mondo!! 
E il cerchio si chiude ...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Dicembre 2018)

A) Provo la magata con Bee. Va male. 
B) Provo la magata con Li. Sembra andare bene ma poi la GDF arriva. Magicamente Li non versa l'ultima rata e butta miliardi al vento. Subentra l'amico Elliott che mi ha già dato una mano in altri ambiti e con il quale l'accordo è totale fin da subito.
4) Vediamo un po' a che punto siamo, caro amico Paul.

Congetture, ovviamente. Chissà se sapremo mai la verità.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io in realtà rimago sorpreso di come ancora oggi ci sia qualcuno che NON creda a notizie come questa...



La gente che crede che Berlusconi sia completamente fuori dal Milan o è tonta, o non c'arriva o si nasconde dietro il presunto ottimismo. Mi spiace, ma è così. Basta vedere chi è l'attuale presidente del Milan, eh?


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La gente che crede che Berlusconi sia completamente fuori dal Milan o è tonta, o non c'arriva o si nasconde dietro il presento ottimismo. Mi spiace, ma è così.



Ma come fa uno ad investire 600 milioni e poi ad un certo punto tirarsi completamente fuori,non vendendo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> 
> Escluso comunque un ritorno di Fininvest nel capitale del Milan.*



ma perchè dovrebbero vedersi per parlare di milan?? cioè... questi riportano la notizia così, come se fosse una cosa normale...

che ******...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Dicembre 2018)

Spero vivamente non sia vero e che sia una mega trollata giornalistica


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Dicembre 2018)

vedere immagine del profilo

<---


----------



## diavolo (21 Dicembre 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Deprimente. Il nano farà parlare di sé fino all'ultimo giorno della sua vita.








Col prossimo upgrade potrà anche librarsi in volo.


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La gente che crede che Berlusconi sia completamente fuori dal Milan o è tonta, o non c'arriva o si nasconde dietro il presunto ottimismo. Mi spiace, ma è così. Basta vedere chi è l'attuale presidente del Milan, eh?



Per non parlare di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Anche se ci fosse ancora Berlusconi, se cacciano fuori la grana per il mercato ed iniziamo ad entrare stabilmente in Champions League a me frega il giusto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, nei giorni scorsi, a Londra, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Gordon Singer per parlare di calcio e delle sue dinamiche e di tematiche extra sportive.
> 
> *Secondo le indiscrezioni raccolte da Milano e Finanza Berlusconi e Singer hanno discusso del futuro del Milan e delle strategie per rilanciare la società. Si è discusso di mercato e della possibilità o meno di ricorrere nuovamente al Tas.
> Nel summit inoltre Berlusconi ha svelato a Elliott i segreti del Milan.
> ...



Immagino Singer annuire della serie "si si, certo...." del resto il nano è pur sempre un buon cliente per uno che gestisce fondi di investimento


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

david gilmour ha scritto:


> a) provo la magata con bee. Va male.
> B) provo la magata con li. Sembra andare bene ma poi la gdf arriva. Magicamente li non versa l'ultima rata e butta miliardi al vento. Subentra l'amico elliott che mi ha già dato una mano in altri ambiti e con il quale l'accordo è totale fin da subito.
> 4) vediamo un po' a che punto siamo, caro amico paul.
> 
> Congetture, ovviamente. Chissà se sapremo mai la verità.



tutto quadra...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La gente che crede che Berlusconi sia completamente fuori dal Milan o è tonta, o non c'arriva o si nasconde dietro il presunto ottimismo. Mi spiace, ma è così. Basta vedere chi è l'attuale presidente del Milan, eh?



Beh io ormai non mi stupisco di nulla. Molti credevano che dietro Li ci fosse il governo cinese.


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io in realtà rimago sorpreso di come ancora oggi ci sia qualcuno che NON creda a notizie come questa...


Gordon Singer è a Milano un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Potrebbero organizzarsi comodamente senza destare sospettie invece no: si danno appuntamento a Londra in gran segreto e si fanno beccare, udite udite, da milano finanza, che addirittura viene a conoscenza dei dettagli della discussione. 
Ora è chiaro perché sono notizie non solo non credibili, ma neanche lontanamente verosimili?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A) Provo la magata con Bee. Va male.
> B) Provo la magata con Li. Sembra andare bene ma poi la GDF arriva. Magicamente Li non versa l'ultima rata e butta miliardi al vento. Subentra l'amico Elliott che mi ha già dato una mano in altri ambiti e con il quale l'accordo è totale fin da subito.
> 4) Vediamo un po' a che punto siamo, caro amico Paul.
> 
> Congetture, ovviamente. Chissà se sapremo mai la verità.



No. Elliot c'era già da prima. Non è mica entrato nella vicenda a giugno così all'improvviso. Elliott gestisce fondi di investitori. Elliott usa scatole diverse per investire nel Milan di cui una che fa sede nel Delaware(paradiso fiscale). Chi è che da mandati a Elliott di investire nel Milan? Come mai un fondo così importante ha bisogno di una società di cerchione e d'avanzo per prendere il Milan. Dai che a poco a poco ci si arriva tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gordon Singer è a Milano un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Potrebbero organizzarsi comodamente senza destare sospettie invece no: si danno appuntamento a Londra in gran segreto e si fanno beccare, udite udite, da milano finanza, che addirittura viene a conoscenza dei dettagli della discussione.
> Ora è chiaro perché sono notizie non solo non credibili, ma neanche lontanamente verosimili?



Non c'è mica bisogno di questa notizia per capire come più o meno stanno le cose. Lascia perdere questo evento. 
Ti chiedo come mai un fondo che gestisce 35 mld ha bisogno di una scatola di cerchione e d'avanzo per comprare il Milan? Dai illuminami tu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gordon Singer è a Milano un giorno sì e l'altro pure. Potrebbero organizzarsi comodamente senza destare sospettie invece no: si danno appuntamento a Londra in gran segreto e si fanno beccare, udite udite, da milano finanza, che addirittura viene a conoscenza dei dettagli della discussione.
> Ora è chiaro perché sono notizie non solo non credibili, ma neanche lontanamente verosimili?



No, non è chiaro. Non si può credere solo alle notizie che piacciono. La notizia di MF è stata riportata da Sport Mediaset in home page, e se fosse falsa ovviamente avrebbero subito smentito essendo l'azienda della testata parte in causa. E infatti hanno specificato che non si è parlato di un ritorno di Fininvest, come riportato anche qui.
Fino alla smentita ufficiale non ci sono motivi di credere che l'incontro sia falso. Se ci sarà smentita ufficiale verrà ovviamente riportata.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Dicembre 2018)

Portateci giocatori forti. Chiunque sia al comando...tanto mi basta


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No. Elliot c'era già da prima. Non è mica entrato nella vicenda a giugno così all'improvviso. Elliott gestisce fondi di investitori. Elliott usa scatole diverse per investire nel Milan di cui una che fa sede nel Delaware(paradiso fiscale). Chi è che da mandati a Elliott di investire nel Milan? Come mai un fondo così importante ha bisogno di una società di cerchione e d'avanzo per prendere il Milan. Dai che a poco a poco ci si arriva tutti.



Ci siamo arrivati tutti due anni fa, d'altronde non serviva né un passato nei servizi segreti di qualche paese né un quoziente intellettivo da MENSA. È talmente palese, la cosa, che nemmeno la nascondono.

La questione è piuttosto cosa il Maledetto voglia fare del Milan. Usarlo come bancomat personale come ai tempi di Galliani, farlo crescere di valore e rivenderlo grazie ad Elliot e Gazidis, inventarsi una ulteriore lavanderia tramite cessione parziale di quote, vivacchiare? Secondo me, non lo sa nemmeno lui. 
Speriamo ci pensi Madre Natura a semplificare le cose, ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ci siamo arrivati tutti due anni fa, d'altronde non serviva né un passato nei servizi segreti di qualche paese né un quoziente intellettivo da MENSA. È talmente palese, la cosa, che nemmeno la nascondono.
> 
> La questione è piuttosto cosa il Maledetto voglia fare del Milan. Usarlo come bancomat personale come ai tempi di Galliani, farlo crescere di valore e rivenderlo grazie ad Elliot e Gazidis, inventarsi una ulteriore lavanderia tramite cessione parziale di quote, vivacchiare? Secondo me, non lo sa nemmeno lui.
> Speriamo ci pensi Madre Natura a semplificare le cose, ovviamente.



Beh oddio mica vero... Mi ricordo due anni fa le battaglie su questo forum. Comunque lo scopo è sempre quello. Ottenere 1 mld.


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh oddio mica vero... Mi ricordo due anni fa le battaglie su questo forum. Comunque lo scopo è sempre quello. Ottenere 1 mld.



Che però è impossibile da ottenere senza investimenti che portano a vittorie e introiti. 

Va anche detto comunque che tra i 240 milioni dell'anno scorso e gli 86 del 2015, seppur a ritmi molto alterni è stato fatto uno sforzo per rendere competitiva la squadra. Sono i dirigenti che hanno fallito il rafforzamento rendendo inutile quello sforzo economico. 
Ora i dirigenti competenti ci sono, ma spero che questa non diventi una scusa per non investire perché "tanto sono bravi e se la caveranno da soli".


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che però è impossibile da ottenere senza investimenti che portano a vittorie e introiti.
> 
> Va anche detto comunque che tra i 240 milioni dell'anno scorso e gli 86 del 2015, seppur a ritmi molto alterni è stato fatto uno sforzo per rendere competitiva la squadra. Sono i dirigenti che hanno fallito il rafforzamento rendendo inutile quello sforzo economico.
> Ora i dirigenti competenti ci sono, ma spero che questa non diventi una scusa per non investire perché "tanto sono bravi e se la caveranno da soli".



L'unica mia speranza è che Elliot stia gestendo il tutto senza farsi influenzare. Della serie, io decido di prendermi la responsabilità di gestire fondi extra, per rivalorizzarti il Milan, nel frattempo operiamo in altre situazioni, Tim, ecc ecc.. Lo uso come volano per entrare nell'economia italiana, ma tu mi lasci carta bianca. È l'unica mia speranza.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2018)

non vedo motivi per preoccuparsi...c'è Lu Bo nel cda...sennò che ci sta a fare secondo voi???

azz...aspettate...questa era quella dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non vedo motivi per preoccuparsi...c'è Lu Bo nel cda...sennò che ci sta a fare secondo voi???
> 
> azz...aspettate...questa era quella dell'anno scorso...



Ahahaha Lu Bo... Majin Bu... che figure mitologiche...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica mia speranza è che Elliot stia gestendo il tutto senza farsi influenzare. Della serie, io decido di prendermi la responsabilità di gestire fondi extra, per rivalorizzarti il Milan, nel frattempo operiamo in altre situazioni, Tim, ecc ecc.. Lo uso come volano per entrare nell'economia italiana, ma tu mi lasci carta bianca. È l'unica mia speranza.



Corvo, lo ho già scritto altre volte che a me non piace Elliott, e qualcosa ancora c'è sotto. Quindi su una gestione "pulita" ho molti dubbi. Però c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra completamente nemmeno nella teoria "complottista". Lo ho chiesto varie volte ma nessuno mi ha mai risposto.

1) Ok, diamo per scontato che Milan è ancora nelle mani del tipo. Ma come fai a guadagnare nell'aspettare 1 mld, quando la squadra costa giorno per giorno e si sta deprezzando? La gestione pellegrina del duo Fax-Max. Voglio dire, perché ammaccare di proposito una auto che voglio vendere? A volte è più facile fare la cosa fatta bene piuttosto che l'accrocchio. Alla fine sono comunque stati spesi 250 e passa milioni. Perché non gestirla perbene e rivenderla ad alto e meritato prezzo? Come giustificare queste scelte?

2) L'immagine di Elliott. Se la cosa è così palese, l'immagine del fondo non può guadagnare dal fare affari con certi soggetti, a livello di visibilità del jet-set finanziario mondiale. Almeno io la vedo così. Ma sono anche un ingenuo, e quindi potrebbe essere irrilevante.

3) Leo e Paolo in società. Solo fumo negli occhi? Sono anche loro d'accordo, o sono completamente all'oscuro? Mi sembra poco plausibile qualsiasi scelta.

Detto questo, come ripeto, finché ci sarà Elliott, non mi sentirò mai completamente al sicuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Corvo, lo ho già scritto altre volte che a me non piace Elliott, e qualcosa ancora c'è sotto. Quindi su una gestione "pulita" ho molti dubbi. Però c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra completamente nemmeno nella teoria "complottista". Lo ho chiesto varie volte ma nessuno mi ha mai risposto.
> 
> 1) Ok, diamo per scontato che Milan è ancora nelle mani del tipo. Ma come fai a guadagnare nell'aspettare 1 mld, quando la squadra costa giorno per giorno e si sta deprezzando? La gestione pellegrina del duo Fax-Max. Voglio dire, perché ammaccare di proposito una auto che voglio vendere? A volte è più facile fare la cosa fatta bene piuttosto che l'accrocchio. Alla fine sono comunque stati spesi 250 e passa milioni. Perché non gestirla perbene e rivenderla ad alto e meritato prezzo? Come giustificare queste scelte?
> 
> ...



Guarda non è complottista, come non lo era per i cinesi. 
Comunque provo a darti la mia visione senza voler imporre il pensiero a nessuno. 

1)non sappiamo in che modo si siano articolate le cose, possiamo sapere fino ad un certo punto. Oggi come oggi nessuno può sapere come sono suddivise le partecipazioni nel Milan, sempre se lo sono. Quindi un ipotesi può essere che Elliott gestisca i soldi di terzi( in questo caso chi sappiamo noi) come ha sempre fatto. Oppure che in qualche modo stia partecipando attivamente nel Milan. Purtroppo nessuno potrà rispondere a questa domanda. Di sicuro il legame c'è ed è bello forte. Altro che fassone che ci porta Elliott.(semmai ci sarebbe un altro nome da fare, ma meglio lasciar perdere) 
Il Milan non si sta deprezzando, anzi, considera comunque che immettere soldi fa alzare il valore del bene, ed Elliott ne ha già messi 170 circa. Forse qualcosina in più. Oltretutto, l'obiettivo a quanto dicono sia far valere il Milan molto di più. Per cui deduco si muoveranno in tal senso. La gestione Fessone Mirabelli è stata la nostra condanna purtroppo. Qui si ringrazia sentitamente la Barbarella. Detto questo, l'obiettivo è sempre stato riportare il Milan competitivo, in Champions, per avere di nuovo un valore più elevato, per ottenere il famoso miliardo e passa. O tramite cessione o tramite borsa. Il problema è stato affidare l'operazione rilancio a due incompetenti. Non era un sabotaggio programmato, questo è il dramma. Erano convinti di rilanciare il Milan con un mercato folle prendendo diversi giocatori mediocri e fuori contesto. La cosa più saggia sarebbe stata evitare i 240 mln tutti di colpo, e gestirli su più anni. Il bond con cui abbiamo fatto mercato è sempre di Elliott! Quindi in realtà è come se avessimo fatto mercato sempre grazie ad elliott o chi c'è dietro. Già solo questo fa capire l'assurdo intreccio di questa operazione.

2) pensi davvero che Elliott abbia paura dell'immagine che possa dare.? Controlla che tipo di operazioni ha fatto nella sua storia. L'operazione dei bond di stato argentini non penso proprio sia stata di grande immagine. Il mondo finanziario ha come solo interesse il guadagno. Tutto il resto è contorno. E questo dovrebbe anche farci riflettere sul Milan.

3)non ho idea se sappiano tutto o meno. Ma sono due persone intelligenti e questo mi basta per credere che non credono agli asini che volano o alle coincidenze. D'altronde Leonardo è amico stretto di Galliani. Non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Goro (21 Dicembre 2018)

Penso anche a quando, Fassone o Mirabelli non ricordo chi, disse in una intervista recente che Lì doveva solo accettare l'offerta di Commisso o Ricketts e ne sarebbe uscito alla grande, e ha preferito invece non farlo..................................................

Penso che nessuno qui crede più agli unicorni rosa nel cielo


----------



## Garrincha (21 Dicembre 2018)

Per me sbagliate quando pensate che l'obiettivo di B. Sia il miliardo, il Milan è stato "venduto" per aiutare Fininvest e accontentare Marina ma se lo tiene a livello personale e se lo terrà fino alla morte o diventa senile


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda non è complottista, come non lo era per i cinesi.
> Comunque provo a darti la mia visione senza voler imporre il pensiero a nessuno.
> 
> 1)non sappiamo in che modo si siano articolate le cose, possiamo sapere fino ad un certo punto. Oggi come oggi nessuno può sapere come sono suddivise le partecipazioni nel Milan, sempre se lo sono. Quindi un ipotesi può essere che Elliott gestisca i soldi di terzi( in questo caso chi sappiamo noi) come ha sempre fatto. Oppure che in qualche modo stia partecipando attivamente nel Milan. Purtroppo nessuno potrà rispondere a questa domanda. Di sicuro il legame c'è ed è bello forte. Altro che fassone che ci porta Elliott.(semmai ci sarebbe un altro nome da fare, ma meglio lasciar perdere)
> ...



Ok, grazie per la tua risposta.

Comunque ... boh, la cosa continua a sfuggirmi, ma non sono un guru del settore e quindi mi astengo dal dare una mia risposta convinta. So solo che la situazione non mi piace, nonostante l'ottimismo d'obbligo per il futuro. Per Elliott, sì certo, sono a conoscenza di quello che hanno fatto, per questo non mi va completamente giù il fatto che sia dentro il Milan. Vorrei una proprietà normale, non importa uno sceicco, ma normale. Niente di più, niente di meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me sbagliate quando pensate che l'obiettivo di B. Sia il miliardo, il Milan è stato "venduto" per aiutare Fininvest e accontentare Marina ma se lo tiene a livello personale e se lo terrà fino alla morte o diventa senile



È possibile,ma Berlusconi, con tutto il rispetto, non vivrà altri 100 anni, almeno credo


----------



## fra29 (22 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No. Elliot c'era già da prima. Non è mica entrato nella vicenda a giugno così all'improvviso. Elliott gestisce fondi di investitori. Elliott usa scatole diverse per investire nel Milan di cui una che fa sede nel Delaware(paradiso fiscale). Chi è che da mandati a Elliott di investire nel Milan? Come mai un fondo così importante ha bisogno di una società di cerchione e d'avanzo per prendere il Milan. Dai che a poco a poco ci si arriva tutti.



È in tutto questo Silvio che ci guadagna?
Perché levarsi Galliani? 
Perché mettere Leo con cui sono volati stracci?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> È possibile,ma Berlusconi, con tutto il rispetto, non vivrà altri 100 anni, almeno credo



Basta che campi come il soros di turno. Ha 82 anni, potenzialmente ha ancora minimo 15 anni di vita se non di più. Sta gente non muore MAI. Guarda Napolitano, era già morto quasi, ma l'hanno riportato in vita in pratica


----------

